# Something for nothing...



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

I just wanted to show you guys the SE-R I picked up on monday. It's in fair condition. The passenger side door has damage. It needs a tuneup. And that's about it...










It was just sitting at an apartment complex gathering dust... he hasn't drove it in like 2 years.... What really excited me about the purchase was the price. He wanted $1000 originally.... then it changed to $500... and I talked him down to $350... I think it's pretty obvious that he didn't know what he had... or else he would have stuck to his original price.... hehehhee... lucky me...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You suck.......lol
Nice find. Enjoy it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

you lucky son-of-a gun!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy shit...an se-r for $350...thats a dream come true


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lucky
looks damn good for $350
good luck with it


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Was wrong with the car?

Miles and all that


----------



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

Basically, it needed TLC... gave it a tune up, replaced all the motor mounts, washed it, shampooed the rug and seats... basically... cleaned the shit out of it... cleaned the engine bay... replaced some broken interior pieces like a visor and the shift boot molding... new blower motor resistor... some other odds and ends... and what we had was a a car that ran like a champ. When I got it, it looked and drove like shit... but after I did my magic and only about $300 in parts, you wouldn't have guessed it was the same car. For a 91 only having 153K miles... it wasn't over driven... it's just one of those cases where the guy didn't know what he had... it was just collecting dust... he wasn't going to work on it... so he let it go for cheap... again... he probably though it was just another Sentra... just one of those once in a life time deals...


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

That's awesome dude. There a few people out there that don't know what they've got.. hopefully i'll run into someone like that next time i purchase a car.

Congratulations!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats on a good deal. Let the modifications begin!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

for the mileage its got... u should consider swapping in a JDM SR20


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

damn, what an awesome deal :thumbup:


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

good deal


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very good deal..auto or stick


----------



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> very good deal..auto or stick


Why Stick of course!!!


----------

